# EGG SHARING IN RVH?



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

I was on RVH waiting list for 5 years for DE but decided to go to England for egg share then Spain for egg donor as was getting nowhere on endless RVH/NIreland waiting list  I got a BFN in England and a BFP in Spain but sadly it ended after 4 weeks  

We are only giving it one more go then moving onto adoption as feels like life is on hold   

Just wondering if anyone knows if RVH do egg sharing yet and if so how much does it cost and how long do you wait?  Even though abroad stats are meant to be higher etc I am afraid of flying  and being at home could significantly reduce my stress levels which may or may not have contributed to my early m/c in Dec06.

Any help or advice would be appreciated  


SB


----------



## blmcni (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi

Dont' know anything about this myself but perhaps something on the Northern Ireland thread will know if you want to try posting there?

B


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi B

Thanks for replying  

I have heard they don't really do it due to lack of interest.  I think they are a bit tied as HFEA are not keen on it and a NHS clinic can't be seen to promote it etc.

SB


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi SB


Yes  they do it  i think they started last year give them a call im sure they will be happy to help Goodluck 

Love always Lilly xxx


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Lilly 

I did ring and they told me it happens now and again but not many take it up if you know what I mean and they don't 'advertise' the fact that it can be done probably due to HFEA who are against it.

Thanks for replying  

SB


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi , in answer  to your question, ref, RVH egg share, I was told that no one was donating any more, ( probably  due to law change), however I have managed to find a donor, and they are prepared to carry out the procedure, providing we have the necessary counselling etc,  hope this helps.. Shellyj xx


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Shellyj

You are very lucky to have found your own donor a few of my closest friends/family offered but for us we felt anonymous would be best but it is a totally personal choice for each and every person and I wish you the very best for when you start treatment   

We will probably end up in Spain again before Christmas and that will be us finished with it all  

SB


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi SB, I mentioned earlier that I had found a donor who was prepared to donate over here. (she is pg at the min), so that wont happen for some time. Anyway, we are also on waiting list for ceram (since April) and was wondering how long you waited for your tx?

    Thanks in advance, and very best of luck xxx
          Shellyj


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Shellyj

I pm'd you but will put it on here anyway we waited around 7 months from going on list to treatment for rh neg which made it longer think it is even longer now.

If you haven't been you will find it a more relaxing experience than you'd imagine the sun and sea helps you relax and CERAM are very good keeping you informed as well so all the best for when you go yourself  

SB


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Sorry i have not been on lately just wanted to wish you luck with your treatments i hope you both find a donor soon keeping everything crossed for you both 

Love always Lilly xxxx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, I am considering advertising for a donor, and was wondering if anyone has had any success with doing that, and if so how did they go about it?
Thanks,, Shellyjxxx


----------



## poppy888 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Shelly!
My old mate!I hope life is treating you well!
I am kind of back to normal after the miscarriage last week..you just have to get on with things!
Well we advertised for a donor through the Royal. I put an advert in the belfast papers, they recommended the newtownards papers.I cannot remember the names sorry!
I advertised once in November 2005, I was feeling sad about it all and really only advertised because U felt I had to! Helen(Ovum donation coordinator) from the royal rang me in Jan 06 to say we had had 3 replies and one was definate that she wanted to donate.Helen said that sometimes people get replies and sometimes they dont, it could be the wording of your advert, your code names or the time of the year!!!
We went through all the paperwork and I started nasal sprays in preparation ...and it all fell through!! 
It was heartbreaking as I got a letter from the royal to say she was no longer able to be my donor...end of story..not even a phonecall to tell me..a letter!!!! 
I got so fed up of the red tape and feeling like a begger for a donor that I am now happy with the decision I made to go abroad this year. At least you get a donor who will not pull out half way through!
It is not altruistic..they are in it for the money so both donor and recipient get a result.

I was unlucky to miscarry, but over a nice meal and a few vinos last night me and dh have decided to wait until the new year to go back for our 3 frosties!!!!
I understand the waiting lists for abroad are getting longer, but I feel it is worth it when you consider the benefits.

Good luck with the advertising..you might be lucky and get a donor that wants to help! Obviously I am biased and if next time does not work, I will still go abroad for a donor!
Take care Shelly
Love Poppy x


----------



## kinsale (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Shelly

Sorry  l meant to get back to you before this. I went to Irema at the end of sept for de. I am pregnant now at long last. I have my first scan tomor, very nervous about it as l had a bit of bleeding for the last few days, nothing major though, but lts still the unknown for me as l was never pregnant before.

Have you decided what clinic to go to. I was with IVI Valencia before, but their waiting lists are long. 

Anything you need to know give me a shout.

Take care

Kinsale x


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello  

Poppy sorry to hear your news   and good luck with your frosties my friend m/c last year and is now 8 wks preg using her frosties     know what you mean re advertising for RVH I've been on the waiting list for years and like you gave up and moved on to abroad where you are in control.  I also got a donor from ads she also pulled out although she did very early on which was better no time to get my hopes up too much.

Well a BFN for me at the weekend think we are calling it a day now and moving on to adoption still on the RVH waiting list but after 6 years can't see anything happening in my life time    I believe most people will get pregnant eventually but how much do you spend trying and how much of your life do you take up pursuing it  

Kinsale congrats and all the best for your pregnancy in the coming months 

Shellyj you are a star and all the best for Dec    

SB


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't realise the RFC did egg share ! Do egg sharers get reduced cost treatment ? I would consider this though at 35 they might not want me. Ideally I would like to share my eggs in return for a sperm donor, does that ever happen?


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Jofi, in answer to your post, I think the idea of egg share is to get tx at a reduced cost , and to enable someone else to benefit from the use of your egss. You are still under the age limit of 36, but dont think you get a sperm donor in return. Contact Helen Burdette at the Rvh she is the egg donation corordinator, and she can advise you.Good Luck   Shellyjxxx


----------

